# Portuguese retreat in Lagos



## philiandanna (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi all,
I have been reading all of your posts with great interest for some months now .My wife are in our early fifties are fortunate enough to be both semi retired so we have purchased a lovely apartment in Ameijeira area of Lagos where we intend spending as much time as possible in the years to come while travelling around the rest of Europe. We have found the Portuguese people to be very welcoming and looking forward to spending time with them but we would also like to meet up with other 'guests' so if you live or have a second home in Lagos it would great to hear from you and perhaps get together for a drink or three ??


Kind Regards

Phil and Anna


----------



## Waterdog (Oct 24, 2011)

philiandanna said:


> Hi all,
> I have been reading all of your posts with great interest for some months now .My wife are in our early fifties are fortunate enough to be both semi retired so we have purchased a lovely apartment in Ameijeira area of Lagos where we intend spending as much time as possible in the years to come while travelling around the rest of Europe. We have found the Portuguese people to be very welcoming and looking forward to spending time with them but we would also like to meet up with other 'guests' so if you live or have a second home in Lagos it would great to hear from you and perhaps get together for a drink or three ??
> 
> 
> ...


Post 16th Sep, once the winter season starts, you could do worse to try some of the bars around Marina De Lagos, where there is a vibrant multi-national community and its is not all boatie.


----------

